# Aug Match - Glock/XD/Sigma - 8-1-06 to 8-30-06



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Glock/XD/Sigma ONLY Target Contest/Match 8-1-06 to 8-30-06*

Ok. As per request, we are having ANOTHER match. Once again, you download the target at the link listed below, and print it out.

The target is a PDF file which needs Adobe Acrobat Reader to open the file, but Adobe Acrobat can be downloaded for free (if you don't already have it).

This match ends on 8-30-06. DISTANCE IS 7 yards!

The gun used must be either a Glock, Springfield XD or a S&W Sigma - No other guns allowed in this month's contest. No caliber lower than 9mm - As, that is the smallest caliber these guns are made in anyway (I know the Sigma had a 380, but that can't be used in this contest - And, the Glock 380 isn't importable here). But, you can use any caliber larger if you wish!

The target is down-loadable here
http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf/files/LargeTarget.pdf

Instructions:

1. Print the target out
2. Go to the range
3. Shoot the target - *Shooting will be 5 rounds unsupported, standing, two handed at 7 yds with IRON/standard sights only.*
4. When complete - Write your name, the date, your score, and the gun/caliber across the top of the target.
5. Take a photo (w/ digital camera) and post the photo on the site. Also, type out in the message the gun/caliber/score/etc.

READ THIS PART CAREFULLY: In the Range Report Section, there will be a thread to post results in. ONLY post results on those threads. Any questions, comments, etc. *MUST* be posted on this thread. Anything besides results posted on those two threads will be deleted.

The results threads will be stickied, along with this thread.

Additional rules:

NO: scopes of any kind
NO: shooting off any kind of rest
NO: lasers
NO: red dot scopes
NO: shooting at closer distances.

Only ONE posted target per person in each class. AND, once you post your target, no posting a better one later. What you post initially is your 1 entry.

And finally - it MUST be printed on a standard sized 8.5x11 piece of paper

*SCORING EDIT: If the bullet hole cuts the ring of the next higher point value, it counts.*


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Damnit Shipwreck..now I'm going to have to go buy that Sigma...damn you and your website :mrgreen: :smt076 :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U can get an XD and a Glock as well


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I may try this. Sounds like fun!

8-30-06 is the last day to post my entry?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Looks like I'm sitting out this month!! Shoot 'em up fellas!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I may try this. Sounds like fun!
> 
> 8-30-06 is the last day to post my entry?


yes - that is the last day


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

So I can shoot and shoot until I have one I like and post that one? It seems like everyone will wait till the end of the month.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I guess ya could. But, where's the sport on that 

Seriosuly - I typically go one 1 time, and go thru 10-20 of those targets before I get my best one. But, it's not like I am doing that all month long to get the best.

But, I guess do it how ya want...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Well, I printed out 10 and I thought that was a lot already. 

I was just thinking there might be an incentive to post up early. Like in the event of a tie, if I posted first then I'd win the tie.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have ended up using these targets just for regular range use - not just for the matches here - I have so many copied that I can just use these...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Is it ok to stick an orange dot in the middle of the big black circle on the provided target?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now, how fair would that be to us w/o the orange dots 

To be honest - I shoot at an indoor range that is fairly dark. And, I cannot see my shots that hit the black part of the paper until I bring it back to me to view - after my 5 rounds cycle is done.

I don't think that would be fair. I prefer shooting at the paper w/ orange instead of black. But this the only way people could print the targets out at home.

I posted mine up today. Not super fantastic - but a 45 out of 50. Not too bad


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn good entry, propeller head


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. I was gonna keep shooting more to get a 50 but it was taking forever for the targets to quit moving when I slid them to the 7 yard line. My friend in the next lane over was blowing large jagged holes in her target while I spent most of my time waiting on my targets to quit swinging.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At my local range, I've learned which aisle to get that has the least amount of wind. So, I know what it is like...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Remember... this is a good weekend to take a try at this contest


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see some more results up...

Hberttmank is killing us


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BTT!!!!

I guess we'll have 1 more next month, and then take a break - since no one new wants to enter....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> BTT!!!!
> 
> I guess we'll have 1 more next month, and then take a break - since no one new wants to enter....


Somebody mail me an XD so I can enter this month.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mail it to me after U are done w/ it :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Mail it to me after U are done w/ it :smt082 :smt082


10-4:smt067


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That new entry... what kind of paper and ammo did you use? Those bullet holes are so clean whereas the rest of us have tears.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> That new entry... what kind of paper and ammo did you use? Those bullet holes are so clean whereas the rest of us have tears.


I noticed that too... Only way I can see it do that is if the paper was card stock or something....


----------



## Texas_XD (Aug 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I noticed that too... Only way I can see it do that is if the paper was card stock or something....


1st post and hate to rock the boat, but it depends on the target backing, FMJ's can and will print that way. Tightly taped to a sturdy cardboard which is firmly stapled to a frame gets me prints like that here on the ranch.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll see what I can do. I'm sure i won't be competative, but It'll get me to try out the guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Texas_XD said:


> 1st post and hate to rock the boat, but it depends on the target backing, FMJ's can and will print that way. Tightly taped to a sturdy cardboard which is firmly stapled to a frame gets me prints like that here on the ranch.


No, I don't mind - no one is insinuating anything. I thought maybe a JHP might do it, but they don't tend to do it for me at the range. But then again, I kinda mix rounds up and never really paid it much attention....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> I'll see what I can do. I'm sure i won't be competative, but It'll get me to try out the guns.


Hey, this is our 3rd month - each time, I know I won't win. But its still fun to try - Also, it gives some of us guys who aren't the best a chance to see how some other people do. I think our first month's contest had the widest spectrum of shooters. Lately, it's been all the deadeye guys only that has been entering....


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yea, what Ship said. We're not insinuating anything. Just wondering how to make clean holes like that. Those look cooler to keep. Don't we all have one or two targets that we saved because we shot so well that day?


----------



## Texas_XD (Aug 24, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Yea, what Ship said. We're not insinuating anything. Just wondering how to make clean holes like that. Those look cooler to keep. Don't we all have one or two targets that we saved because we shot so well that day?


LOL.. neither was I, just wanted to state prints do come out that way..

I still have pics of good days, too!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Texas_XD said:


>


What is the difference between that CZ85 and a CZ75? Shorter barrel?


----------



## Texas_XD (Aug 24, 2006)

Ambi controls, safety and slide lock on both sides of pistol. Basicly a 75B, just works better for weak hand shooting, etc. That one now sports a FO front sight, a lighter main spring (trigger pull lighten WAY up) and modified the mag brake so all 6 of my mags now drop free. The group in the pic is stock out of the box. I'll probably be offering it up soon for trade towards another Glock.. probably something .40ish.. shrug or maybe a XD in 9mm..


----------



## glockess (Aug 30, 2006)

*Loading*

Shipwreck, I have a picture of my target to load, but I can't get it on here. I've been frustrated for the last hour and I can't get it on this website. I've tried cutting and pasting, but it won't work. I've tried attachment and it's not loading. HELP!

[email protected]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

glockess said:


> Shipwreck, I have a picture of my target to load, but I can't get it on here. I've been frustrated for the last hour and I can't get it on this website. I've tried cutting and pasting, but it won't work. I've tried attachment and it's not loading. HELP!
> 
> [email protected]


I fixed it for ya. You don't actually u/l it here, though - U u/l the photo to a free photo website and then link back to it. I PM'd ya the link to the help message on this site.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, its a done deal - results posted...


----------

